# Interesting new glow in the dark product from UK



## robutacion

Hi folks,

I had a request to make some Resifill blanks using the Dwarf Banksia pods and green glow powder, the person making this request is from the UK and he developed an idea based on the information he got from the people that make this new product, 



 with a claim to be the strongest glow in the world I had to see for myself so I order a 50gr container and proceeded to cast 5 blanks with epoxy resin and this new glow powder.  I know that for a stronger effect the more powder you use the better so I used about 20gr of powder on 0.5 litre resin and mixed away.

I can say that the strongest results are obtained following their instructions on the painting style application where a special base is used prior to the glow but for mixing with resin, the best results will be achieved with solid/100% resin casts as embedding objects into it will interrupt the glow distribution and therefore reducing the glow strength and glow time, this is an obvious result.

From my experience with different types of glow in the dark products, I'm certain that this new powder offers a slightly stronger glow something about the 25% extra so, I thought in making my observations of this product among our caster friends and let them have a go and try it.

Here are some of the pics I took from the 5 blanks I made.

Cheers
George


----------



## leehljp

THAT sure looks very interesting! Thanks for posting.

I am guessing that the reason you didn't mix and a higher rate is because of the cost, or would it be that - any more density would diminish the strength of the resin?


----------



## TonyL

Hey George! Always enjoy your post and they manner in which you post. I love the GITD materials; and made some nice pens with it for children and adults. I just wish it glowed in the light (doesn't have to be bright light) ...I know that sounds dumb (It sounded dumb to me and I just said it!). It you find this does that, please let me know. I haven't had many opportunities to write in the dark (not being sarcastic), but I am photo sensitive and do work in dimly light rooms for my occupation (CPA or what you guys call a Charted Accountant). I am not a professional WW, so know safety issues. .
In fact, my shop looks light it is lit by the sun. Thank you very much.


----------



## hanau

very interesting.
website to order prices don't seem to be to bad unless it priced in pounds.








						POWDERS
					

The USA home to Stuart Semple's colour creations, Black 2.0, The Pinkest Pink, Diamond Dust, colour changing paints and potions. Buy art materials with super fast USA shipping.




					www.culturehustleusa.com


----------



## Wayne

Add your info on:






						Unique handcrafted blanks?
					

Anyone interested in creating a chart of custom blank makers or suppliers? This list could be enormous and enlightening.  Of course the first supplier that sells such that comes to mind is Exotic Blanks. But there are others that sell privately.  This task could start with this thread listing...



					www.penturners.org


----------



## robutacion

hanau said:


> very interesting.
> website to order prices don't seem to be to bad unless it priced in pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POWDERS
> 
> 
> The USA home to Stuart Semple's colour creations, Black 2.0, The Pinkest Pink, Diamond Dust, colour changing paints and potions. Buy art materials with super fast USA shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.culturehustleusa.com


Well, I couldn't remember so I looked at my Paypal payment and it shows payment in $9.99 GBP + postage against the USD $14.00 + postage price showing on the website.

At the top of their main page is says, made in the UK but shipped from the USA.

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion

leehljp said:


> THAT sure looks very interesting! Thanks for posting.
> 
> I am guessing that the reason you didn't mix and a higher rate is because of the cost, or would it be that - any more density would diminish the strength of the resin?


Your question is most valid and pertinent, and the answer is, a combination of both, $16.72GBP for 50gr represents AU$30.44 or USD$20.62 so yes cost has to be considered but in regards to the density of powder VS resin, even though each resin/any liquid has its own saturation point I don't know unless I do lots of testing to find that saturation point on the Epoxy resin I'm using, evidently, there will be a point where the strength of the resin will be compromised by too much powder.

I was happy to use a max. of 25gr. in the 0.5 lt resin even though I only used about 20% as I had a gut feeling that I was getting too close to saturation but, I can be wrong and like I said, only testing will answer that question with a high level of accuracy.

Hope this helps.

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion

TonyL said:


> Hey George! Always enjoy your post and they manner in which you post. I love the GITD materials; and made some nice pens with it for children and adults. I just wish it glowed in the light (doesn't have to be bright light) ...I know that sounds dumb (It sounded dumb to me and I just said it!). It you find this does that, please let me know. I haven't had many opportunities to write in the dark (not being sarcastic), but I am photo sensitive and do work in dimly light rooms for my occupation (CPA or what you guys call a Charted Accountant). I am not a professional WW, so know safety issues. .
> In fact, my shop looks light it is lit by the sun. Thank you very much.


If you look at the video at 2:45 minutes the examples he is showing does seem to fit your requirements to a point, how much..? only you can determine that.

Cheers
George


----------



## TonyL

robutacion said:


> If you look at the video at 2:45 minutes the examples he is showing does seem to fit your requirements to a point, how much..? only you can determine that.
> 
> Cheers
> George


Thx George. I just watched it. I would buy hybrid blanks made with this. Good find!


----------



## robutacion

TonyL said:


> Thx George. I just watched it. I would buy hybrid blanks made with this. Good find!


No problem,

Are you referring to solid resin or mix wood/pod/resin...?

Cheers
George


----------



## TonyL

robutacion said:


> No problem,
> 
> Are you referring to solid resin or mix wood/pod/resin...?
> 
> Cheers
> George


Any combination of wood/pod and the glow in the light resin. Wood and glowing resin wood be my first choice over the pods - but I would take the pods..


----------



## robutacion

TonyL said:


> Any combination of wood/pod and the glow in the light resin. Wood and glowing resin wood be my first choice over the pods - but I would take the pods..


OK so, I have 30gr of that resin left at the moment so I could make about 10 regular pen blank sizes 21x21x130mm 50/50 burl/resin, I haven't started this thread to sell any blanks here but if you are interested, I can make some for you, any choice of wood/burl or 1 or 2 blank cast with different burl species...?

If you want 10 blanks I'm happy to wait for someone else to put their hands up for some, each blank will cost AU$13.00 + shipping at AU$17.00 for 500gr. total weight, I can fit 5 blanks.

Let me know,

Cheers
George


----------



## TonyL

robutacion said:


> OK so, I have 30gr of that resin left at the moment so I could make about 10 regular pen blank sizes 21x21x130mm 50/50 burl/resin, I haven't started this thread to sell any blanks here but if you are interested, I can make some for you, any choice of wood/burl or 1 or 2 blank cast with different burl species...?
> 
> If you want 10 blanks I'm happy to wait for someone else to put their hands up for some, each blank will cost AU$13.00 + shipping at AU$17.00 for 500gr. total weight, I can fit 5 blanks.
> 
> Let me know,
> 
> Cheers
> George


Thank you George. I don't want to buy them until I see them. I don't want you to make them unless I am definitely going to like them.  I would also want to know if the resin in opaque. If I liked them and the resin was opaque, I would take  5 - but please don't do anything on all my "ifs" (conditions).


----------



## robutacion

So, you want to know if you can see the brass tube at average pen barrel thicknesses...?

George


----------



## TonyL

robutacion said:


> So, you want to know if you can see the brass tube at average pen barrel thicknesses...?
> 
> George


Yes. I do back paint barrels and tubes, but I don't like to do it, if I don't have to.


----------



## robutacion

TonyL said:


> Yes. I do back paint barrels and tubes, but I don't like to do it, if I don't have to.


Quite honestly I don't know if this mix is opaque enough at 1mm thickness or even 2mm or so, but what I can do is to use that round leftovers sample that I have and use part of it to make the test, take some pics and post it here but my gut feeling is that you may not see the brass colour as such but I would expect that if you paint the tube or the blank, the colour you use would change the blanks final colour, if you know what I mean...! will see.

George


----------



## TonyL

robutacion said:


> Quite honestly I don't know if this mix is opaque enough at 1mm thickness or even 2mm or so, but what I can do is to use that round leftovers sample that I have and use part of it to make the test, take some pics and post it here but my gut feeling is that you may not see the brass colour as such but I would expect that if you paint the tube or the blank, the colour you use would change the blanks final colour, if you know what I mean...! will see.
> 
> George


I know what you mean....I wouldn't go crazy. It probably isn't the right material for me. Thank you for being willing to give it a try.


----------



## robutacion

Tony,

I have done exactly what I said I was going to do, the round flat sample endup only being 10mm thick so I cut a small slice to make it sure not long enough to cover the full tube but was enough for this test

I didn't take much attention on drilling the 10mm square piece of acrylic on my drill press so the whole was not totally centred but again, that didn't stop me from continuing on. 

What you see is the barrel/acrylic surface out of my lathe no sanding, I never had that much material to work with so I got it almost all round, some spots the tool barely touched the resin, I could take a little more (less than 1mm) but then it would be too thin for sure.

In the pics, you see the thickness left in that barrel and the overall barrel diameter, I decided to try colouring (marker) a portion of the tube and compare it against the tube brass colour and see what different "shades" I would get and the results are as predicted and mentioned on my previous post.

As for the glow strength well, considering that the tube is hollow what is left did still produce some good glow but it didn't last long, obviously.

I wonder if you would get better results by painting the tube with the base and paint they have and shown in their video and then cast it in clear resin, I'm sure the results would very different and from what I saw from the glow strength during the day on the paper they painted a few strips I wouldn't be surprised if the results would be surprisingly good but I don't have those materials nor I want to get into that but as an idea, maybe some of you want to try it out.

Cheers
George


----------



## TonyL

robutacion said:


> Tony,
> 
> I have done exactly what I said I was going to do, the round flat sample endup only being 10mm thick so I cut a small slice to make it sure not long enough to cover the full tube but was enough for this test
> 
> I didn't take much attention on drilling the 10mm square piece of acrylic on my drill press so the whole was not totally centred but again, that didn't stop me from continuing on.
> 
> What you see is the barrel/acrylic surface out of my lathe no sanding, I never had that much material to work with so I got it almost all round, some spots the tool barely touched the resin, I could take a little more (less than 1mm) but then it would be too thin for sure.
> 
> In the pics, you see the thickness left in that barrel and the overall barrel diameter, I decided to try colouring (marker) a portion of the tube and compare it against the tube brass colour and see what different "shades" I would get and the results are as predicted and mentioned on my previous post.
> 
> As for the glow strength well, considering that the tube is hollow what is left did still produce some good glow but it didn't last long, obviously.
> 
> I wonder if you would get better results by painting the tube with the base and paint they have and shown in their video and then cast it in clear resin, I'm sure the results would very different and from what I saw from the glow strength during the day on the paper they painted a few strips I wouldn't be surprised if the results would be surprisingly good but I don't have those materials nor I want to get into that but as an idea, maybe some of you want to try it out.
> 
> Cheers
> George


That looks pretty darn good!


----------



## robutacion

TonyL said:


> That looks pretty darn good!


I forgot to say that the glow shot still had the brass tube inside, I had it next to a strong light for 20 seconds or so.

I've done it for my own curiosity and bo be able to have some answers for you and probably many others that are following this issue, I'm in no hurry to make glow blanks unless a specific order is made so, I hope this will help someone.

Cheers
George


----------

